# Looking for rescue information (want to adopt!) in Arkansas



## jsnichols1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

Woo hoo, my first post! 

My husband and I are looking to add a Golden to our home. We're thinking a young adult or adult would be best with our busy home (we have 4 kiddos). I'm a stay at home mom too, so someone is usually here 90% of the time. ;-) Being good with kitties is a must too, as we have 3 indoor-only cats.

I've had very little luck in finding such a friend in Arksansas (we're in the NW corner, near OK and MO). I even contacted the OK Golden Retriever rescue, but it states on their URL that they only adopt to instate applicants. :doh:

So whats a gal got to do to find a Golden?  I've tried contacting breeders and checked petfinder as well.

Help!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can look at Craigslist too, sometimes some fantastic dogs are being given up by owners who post them there.

Memphis Area GRR works in AR too, you could talk to them and see if they cover where you are: 

www.magrr.org


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

It's a ways away, but you might check with Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue. Great group of people, and they do out-of-state adoptions. Thank you for wanting to adopt. Rescue dogs, IMO, are the best!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Looking for a Rescue*



jsnichols1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Woo hoo, my first post!
> 
> ...


 
Hi, I'm a volunteer with CFGRR. So glad to hear you're looking to ADOPT from a Golden Rescue Group.

Here is the link to the GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB OF AMERICA NATIONAL RESCUE COMMITTEE-

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html

It lists all the Golden Retirever Rescue Groups in the U.S., they are listed by Region and state within the Region. Click on the group you're interested in, it will give you their website, will tell you what areas they serve and if they adopt out of their area or out of state. 

GOOD LUCK-keep us all up to date on your new family member if you find one to adopt and of course post pictures! We all love seeing pictures and hearing happy endings or in this case, happy waggle tails!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Check Dirks Fund...they have over 28 goldens for adoption and located in Missouri.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

jsnichols1 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Woo hoo, my first post!
> 
> ...



Hi! I'm in NWA, too! I remember looking for a golden rescue. There's one in Kansas City, I think. There was a golden on Craiglist Sunday http://fayar.craigslist.org/pet/1633330580.html too.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

My vet clinic has a board full of dogs listed for adoption. Sometimes Golden's are listed. You might call a few clinics to see they have any listings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Welcome*

*Welcome!!

So glad you are adopting/rescuing a Golden Ret!!

CHECK Dirk's Fund in St. Louis, Missouri! They are marvelous!
http://www.dirksfund.com/

Also, are you close to WV? If so, check Almost heaven golden ret. rescue
As Carolina Mom said, all of the Golden Ret. Rescues can be found at:

www.grca-nrc.org*


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If you're on the OK border, SGRR out of Oklahoma will adopt (home visit still required)...the process is slow as the volunteers don't transit the area regularly so waiting for a home visit drags out the process.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

SOO smart to adopt an adult with your home situation! 

I would recommend going with a rescue group over other attainment methods...just because that support of the group could be really important if you encounter any challenges.

Others here are providing great resources.... definitely contact groups, even if they're just out of state, and ask for recommendations closer to you. Y'never know if they have a foster home closer or occasionally have exceptions. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

MISSOURI

http://www.goldenrescuestlouis.org/
Territory Serviced: Missouri

http://www.goldenrecovery.org/ ( I got Spark from this one)
Territory Serviced: Missouri, Kansas, Oklahoma

http://www.loveagolden.com/
Territory Serviced: Eastern Missouri, Southeastern Iowa and Southern Illinois


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I will let you know if you deal with gateway,(in MO) you DO NOT get to pick your dog, they have you fill out an app and pay a fee then bring you the dog they think is best.


----------

